# Nice and Easy



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

One of the plusses of finishing, in the cool of the year, is, the product has a chance to lay out. On the downside lacquer can sometimes 'blush' during these cooler weather finish jobs. When it works out, life is cherries. When it does not, a little sanding cures the woe. I have been using Deft brushing lacquer with good results, both brushing and spraying it from a little spray rig called the Critter.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice review I like Watco products.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, now to try and find it locally. What type of brush did you use?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.Thanks for the info.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

I used a bristle brush (Purdy). Found the Watco at woodcraft.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I love Watco products as well, but never see the Lacquer, where can you get the stuff?


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Got mine at Woodcraft.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It sure sounds good to me. I like Watco products and I'll give it a try. Thanks

helluvawreck
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I have had good success with Watco's danish oil.I hand rub it in and can control the color by adding more or less satin to any given area to give the piece ballence.Now I have my Earlex HVLP spray station this will be my go to finish and then I intend to master another.I like to keep it simple because my strong suit is not finishing I am sorry to say.Watco helps because it is easy to apply .


----------



## don1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

I love Minwax stains, but I agree about their brushing lacquer. I could never get it to come out right.

Good to know about the Watco, have to try it next time..


----------



## japanesewoodworker (Jan 16, 2010)

Isn't Lacquer measured in "thickness" or "Viscocity" by the # of pounds cut.

Pounds of Lacquer Flacks (olden days?) to gallons of Methanol.
Therefore a 1# cut would be 1# of flacks to 1 gallon of methanol.

Please tell me if I am barking up the wrong tree…...
This community is great for learning stuff like this…..


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

japanese woodworker: barking at the wrong tree; in English what you're talking about is called shellac… the "lac" in "lacquer" comes from that historically, I think, but these lacquers I'm pretty sure have nothing to do with shellac. Anyone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 1504ktk (Sep 1, 2012)

I know that you can put poly on with a foam roller! Will it work with this lacquer product or is the dry time to fast for the air bubbles to dissipate?


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Have you tried the Deft brushing lacquer? If so, how would you compare the two brands?


----------

